# resurrection plant



## Galapoheros (Apr 30, 2019)

I have baby Selaginella pilifera going, I was happy to see that.  They are easy to keep alive if you have the right soil.  Most that are mailed to you are dead but open up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 30, 2019)

That's a cool plant, I hadn't heard of it before.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Apr 30, 2019)

Looks pretty, how big do they get?


----------



## Galapoheros (May 1, 2019)

Ratmosphere said:


> Looks pretty, how big do they get?


Generally about the diameter of a softball.  I have a thang for desert type mosses and ferns.


----------

